# Climbing with a Full Face Helmet...



## venture (Aug 15, 2005)

What do you guys do when you have an hour climb to get to the downhill (aggressive XC, not bombs away DH)? 

I've been wearing a regular helmet, and been quite aggressive on the singletrack (drops, logs, and such) - taken quite a few spills, but nothing serious (maybe I've been lucky). I've been thinking about a FF helmet for more protection - but most (all) of my rides have long climbs before or after the downhill singletrack.... the sweat pours from my half helmet, I can't imagine what the FF would be like...

So what do you do? I don't want to ride unprotected (I think helmets are required in some of the places I ride).... but I would more protection.... 

Thanks for the input....


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

venture said:


> What do you guys do when you have an hour climb to get to the downhill (aggressive XC, not bombs away DH)?
> 
> I've been wearing a regular helmet, and been quite aggressive on the singletrack (drops, logs, and such) - taken quite a few spills, but nothing serious (maybe I've been lucky). I've been thinking about a FF helmet for more protection - but most (all) of my rides have long climbs before or after the downhill singletrack.... the sweat pours from my half helmet, I can't imagine what the FF would be like...
> 
> ...


I think that if it is going to be a long slow grind to the top it's not a big deal to take the helmet off. I think the trade off of the protection on the climb up for the protection coming down is worth it in your case. Just be smart about it.


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

I use a Casco Viper and put the chin guard on my backpack when climbing. It's not a helmet that I would recommend for full on high speed downhill but it definitely protects better then a regular xc lid...


----------



## FoxOverFence (Apr 7, 2005)

Take your helmet off and use your newly purchased Dakine hydration pack with the handy helmet flap for attaching it to your pack. I do not worry about wearing a helmet when I'm climbing up. Carrying the helmet on your handlebar is just a PITA.


----------



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

I wear my half helmet on the way up with my full-face (specialized deviant) strapped to my camelbak (mayhem), then I switch it up for the way down. I'd wear the deviant all the time in cool weather though.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

No helmet, No knee or elbow pads on climbs for me.

During my rest/recovery from the climb I throw on all the gear.

hth
STL


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

If I'm pretty tired/hot and there are absolutely no rocks on the climb I'll ditch the FF helmet. I just throw it on the handlebars. Otherwise I just suck it up.


----------



## madturtle (Mar 21, 2007)

BanzaiRider said:


> I use a Casco Viper and put the chin guard on my backpack when climbing. It's not a helmet that I would recommend for full on high speed downhill but it definitely protects better then a regular xc lid...


How is that casco viper for xc use w/o the chin guard? Is it really just a light weight DH helmet or a good allrounder for everything?


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

madturtle said:


> How is that casco viper for xc use w/o the chin guard? Is it really just a light weight DH helmet or a good allrounder for everything?


I would very much like to know the same thing.

Also, does the chin guard block very much air flow, if at all?


----------



## Bike Lover (Jul 14, 2006)

The fact they are not sold in the US is enough to make me look else where. The US has some of the more stringent regulations regarding helmets and that is why you'll see a lot of European companies helmets not in the US.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

AndyRx7 said:


> I wear my half helmet on the way up with my full-face (specialized deviant) strapped to my camelbak (mayhem), then I switch it up for the way down. I'd wear the deviant all the time in cool weather though.


+1
The Deviant will strap on a MULE no problem.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

AndyRx7 said:


> I wear my half helmet on the way up with my full-face (specialized deviant) strapped to my camelbak (mayhem), then I switch it up for the way down. I'd wear the deviant all the time in cool weather though.


I agree this is what I do also .


----------



## J Donnie F (Jul 24, 2007)

I use the Casco Viper MX with the chin guard. It fits my style of riding perfectly - I do long climb and also some technical descends. The helmet itself without the chin guar is prety hot for summer temperatures (around 30 celsius here in Slovenia), but it fits perfectly, so I would say that it's a very good all-rounder. Highly recogment it.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> No helmet, No knee or elbow pads on climbs for me.
> 
> During my rest/recovery from the climb I throw on all the gear.
> 
> ...


Yep, exactly as stated by STL. Me too ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

madturtle said:


> How is that casco viper for xc use w/o the chin guard? Is it really just a light weight DH helmet or a good allrounder for everything?


It is definitely very lightweight even with the chin guard. Without the chin guard it feels just like any other XC lid but I really like the fit and adjustment compared to the Giro Switchblade I was using before. Fit is a matter of taste and head shape though so don't base your opinion on mine for that. Casco calls this helmet a "MTB and DH helmet in one" and it won several EU magazine awards (see their site http://www.casco-helme.de/en/default01.htm) so I would be surprised if it wasn't strong enough to at least protect me for my type of riding. I do some DH in nasty steep & technical trails but I never go fast and I never do jumps/drops that are more then 4-5 feet.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

For that long a climb I'd strap the full face to my Camelbak and ride up with an XC helmet. Swap the hemets near the top and strap it tight to the Camelbak for added back protection. You couldn't even feel the weight of the helmets, like less than a pint of water weight, especially downhill.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Most of the climbing I do it on fireroads. I would just strap the helmet to my camelbak and ride up helmetless. I don't think there is too much to worry about going up a big, wide gated forest road.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

I leave mine on and just suck it up... what that results in, though, are somewhat frequent stops so I don't overheat. It's a pain in the ass. I'd bring my Fox Flux, but the idea of carrying two helmets seems silly somehow.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's a related question for you guys:
Drinking in a FF? PITA, good solution, what? Camelback over the chinguard or under it?
I find it way easier to drink in a standard lid.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Camelback under the chinguard for me. Over doesn't work as well. And it's still a pain.


----------

